
Washington Times Open Source: What a difference a year makes - mnemonik
http://opensource.washingtontimes.com/blog/post/coordt/2010/01/what-difference-year-makes/
======
CWuestefeld
_Here are a few of my goals for the upcoming year ... Use Google Wave for
something ... Use a non-SQL-based storage for something_

Solutions in search of problems?

~~~
hga
Yep, in the comments he says, after discussing some of the non-SQL databases
they're thinking about: "We have a few ideas [ of things to do with them (I
think) ] but I really like to have solutions and then figure out opportunities
to play with them. :)"

If you look at what his team accomplished in 2009 it's hard to argue with the
attitude. This is a field that rewards well targeted proactive learning.

